# Bord Atlas vs Camping Car Infos



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just finished mapping out and saving as PDF files loads of Stellplatz on the Romantic Road in Germany between Wurzeberg and Fussen.

I have been using the online Bord Atlas alongside the CC Infos site.

I thought it being Germany the Bord Atlas would have more spots mapped. However there are more on CC Infos which is French!

The Bord Atlas data is a bit more detailed though and many of the French ones have little or no information and coupled with the Fact there is virtually no Streetview in Germany a lot of them will be pot luck.

Just an observation really.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We returned today from Germany. Can recommend the Donauworth Stellplatz on the Romantische Strasse and it is free.

We tended to find the ADAC Stellplatz guide the best, in fact they have an app we have discovered with really good offline mapping. Going to download it on e we finally get home. We do use the Bordatlas app when away too. OH has the Dutch Parkings app which is quite good too.

Are you staying in Germany or just using it as a route to elsewhere?


----------



## Whatton (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I'll chuck another app in the mix I find good, Park4night, 13000 POI's and all offline.

http://park4night.com/


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks,Nethernut and Barry.

We are going from Ypres to Frankfurt, Berlin to visit friends and then down to Lake Lucerne in October.

I have yet to plan the route. Dave wants to go to a particular vineyard on the Moselle. we had a bottle when we celebrated our 70th.

I've got the Bord atlas, ADAC camping book and card and hopefully the ACSI guide.

Dave has just found the vineyard. It's at Bernkastel-kues. So will have to find somewhere to camp near there. Hopefully overnight as we shall have to do some tasting!!!. 

Val


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies and the link from Whatton. Good to see that park4night show the co-ordinates in decimal a well which Bord Atlas do not and thats a real pain.

Im not sure what we are doing. I planned 5 possible trips for this summer one of which includes Germany so I have been through CC infos and Bord Atlas and picked out all the highlights of the Romantic Road from Wurzberg to Fussen as well as a few lakes aroudn the route and PDF'd the nearest stellplatz for each location that look ok.

So yes if we do it we will be taking a couple of weeks or so before entering Austria and Italy. Ive also been looking at the Pyrenees and maybe Portugal so who knows?  

These things are never wasted though as if we dont do it its all filed away for another time. I planned an entire trip through Tuscany once and we still havent been.

Cheers
BD


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't miss Rothenburg ODT Barry a real gem, the stellplatz is just out side the walls 10 euros 2 years ago. Stay two nights, you have to feed the machine with coin. Wait till all the tourist coaches have gone and go and have a walk around the walls at dusk. Magical!

Dick


----------

